# Carrier Furnace code 12



## WhataboutBob (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a Carrier Furnace, I replaced about a month ago the flame rod, I checked it all is good there...blowere goes on, it seems no gas getting to the furnace, anything I can do to get this working without calling a contractor???


----------



## heatycooly (Mar 11, 2011)

What sites code 12 mean please enter description with code then I can help


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

that is a code of power was turned off and then on during a call for heat. Let the blower run 90 seconds and then post either a new code or what happens after the 90 seconds. OR you read the code wrong and it is 21.


----------



## Tator1076 (Dec 22, 2009)

WhataboutBob said:


> I have a Carrier Furnace, I replaced about a month ago the flame rod, I checked it all is good there...blowere goes on, it seems no gas getting to the furnace, anything I can do to get this working without calling a contractor???


It a limit open. Check filter and ac coil. If both or one is dirty can make limit to trip. I also check if you have vents closed.:thumbup:


----------

